# Thinking of a 4 am route



## passat400 (Oct 9, 2015)

That’s for 4 hours , didn’t know you could do amazon flex that freaking early !!!! It’s 4 hours , don’t have to worry about traffic either .


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

If it is for "Flex' (warehouse) TAKE IT! probably a mistake and you'll get paid for nothing.
If it for Fresh (Prime), AVOID IT! All of those predawn shifts suck. Either 3 deliveries spread apart or 12 stops spread apart and shit for tips! Always. Did 8 stops on Fri on a 6A-8A. $12 in tips. 8 cases of water, 1 case of soda, and 5 12-packs of soda. 42 total packages. Also took me the full 2 hrs (incl scan/load).


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I've only gotten 2 or 3 early shifts, neither was flex both grocery. Never had any deliveries, last time I checked in and drove straight to the gym and got paid to work out.

6 to 8 is different, people may get deliveries 7-8am. No one is getting deliveries at 4-5 am.


----------



## The Christian driver (Apr 25, 2019)

Yesterday I unintentionally missed 2 assigned blocks on the same day. Do any of you know how many missed blocks before deactivation?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

If that's your first time it's ok. Every few months it's kind of a clean slate, I usually miss one day every 6 months and get a reminder email that I "forgot" to check in. If you missed 3 or 4 in a couple months that is no good.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

The Christian driver said:


> Yesterday I unintentionally missed 2 assigned blocks on the same day. Do any of you know how many missed blocks before deactivation?


"not an employee"


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The Christian driver said:


> Yesterday I unintentionally missed 2 assigned blocks on the same day. Do any of you know how many missed blocks before deactivation?


I got fired by Amazon after being late twice for blocks


----------

